# Three days in Myrtle Beach-New Years weekend



## pcgirl54 (Nov 23, 2007)

Just booked a nice getaway through II for Sheraton Broadway for New Years weekend plus Spirit Air had a sale and a direct flight to MB. The getway was less expensive than an AC or area hotels.

Two empty nesters going. Have not been to MB in 10 years when we had tweens. I'm sure things have changed.

Need suggestions for places to eat , activites and attractions for three days. We are not country music lovers but would like to plan something for New Year's Eve.


Thanks!!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2007)

You are in a great location to visit everything in MB. We enjoyed eating breakfast at the Sea Captain's House Restaurant located at 3000 N. Ocean Boulevard (please try their omelette)  and dinner at the Flamingo Grill.


----------



## london (Nov 23, 2007)

*Myrtle Beach*



pcgirl54 said:


> Just booked a nice getaway through II for Sheraton Broadway for New Years weekend plus Spirit Air had a sale and a direct flight to MB. The getway was less expensive than an AC or area hotels.
> 
> Two empty nesters going. Have not been to MB in 10 years when we had tweens. I'm sure things have changed.
> 
> ...



Broadway at the Beach has lots going on with stores, restaurants, and a theater. Check out Broadway on the Beach on line.

We always enjoy Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville restaurant at Broadway at the Beach

We are going to me at Wyndham Seawatch Plantation for New Years. Arrive on the 28th for a week.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 23, 2007)

Medieval Times is fun for a special occasion:

http://www.tripsmarter.com/myrtlebeach/archives/events/myrtlebeach_new_year_events.htm


----------



## Art4th (Nov 23, 2007)

If you like music and like to dance, then don't miss going to Studebaker's.

http://www.studebakersclub.com/

It's a great club with a large dance floor. They play a nice mix of music...they start out early in the evening with 50's & 60's music and slowly work their way through 70's-90's. By about midnight or so they get more heavily into more current music (hip-hop, etc.) and that's when we leave  . We go there every time we're in MB...it's definitely a fun night out.

"Crocodile Rocks" (a dueling piano bar) at Broadway at the Beach is a ton of fun too.

Art


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 23, 2007)

If you like seafood, there's a Phillip's Seafood Restaurant right across the street from Broadway at the Beach.  I love their she-crab soup!  Also, my husband liked T-Bones, a steak house right next-door to Broadway at the Beach.

If you're into Nascar, the Nascar Cafe is a fun place for lunch or a simple dinner.  They have good burgers and fries and lots of great Nascar memorabilia to check out.  They also have a fun zone with race tracks and stuff where you can drive the litle gas-powered race cars.  It is also right across the street from BatB.  We went there in November year before last and the fun zone was open and they were only charging $10 per person to race all day.

Hard Rock Cafe is always fun, too.  It is also right there at BatB, shaped like an Egyptian Pyramid.

If you like to golf, and it is not too cold, there was a great par 3 course last time we were there.  I would have to ask Hubby the name - I don't remember.  But it was a nice little course and a lot of fun.  They also had lights for golfing after dark.  There are actually a few of these in MB but this one was really nice - it was more down toward the end of MB towards the airport.  Drop me a line if interested and when Hubby gets home from work, I'll pick his brain.  He usually remembers pretty good when it comes to golf! 

And of course, just walking around BatB is fun.  It should still be all decorated for Xmas, lots of great shops (I love the Mole Hole) that should have some great after-Xmas sales, and I think that there's a movie theater right there too.  We love MB in the off-season.  Enjoy!!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 24, 2007)

You can / could walk to Broadway on The Beach on a nice day (les than a mile from the resort).


----------



## DG001 (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it too cold to walk in the beach during late December at MB?


----------



## hajjah (Dec 3, 2007)

*Help Needed: *

I see several resorts available on RCI for Xmas 2008 in Surfside Beach. I'm trying to get rid of a week in my spacebank before it expires.  I've seen:

*Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort  (#4220) 
      Surfside Beach, SC  29575, USA *

 And:

*Plantation Resort Villas  (#6045) 
     Surfside Beach, SC  29575, USA *

Is this a good choice during Xmas 08?  I was concerned about the temperature and things to do in the area.  Also, is one resort any better than the other?  The reviews on TUG were about the same, I think.
Thanks.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 3, 2007)

I stayed at Presidentials Villas a long time ago. It is in the next town. About 25 minutes I think to central area in MB. It was very nice and roomy. 

Per weather reports it runs in the 50-60 temp range that time of year. Better than 20-30 in MA. So I would say the beach walk might be chilly but I am going to try it.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 4, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> I stayed at Presidentials Villas a long time ago. It is in the next town. About 25 minutes I think to central area in MB. It was very nice and roomy.
> 
> Per weather reports it runs in the 50-60 temp range that time of year. Better than 20-30 in MA. So I would say the beach walk might be chilly but I am going to try it.



There are many shows you can go to. Go on line and check out the M B Chamber . I would purchase advanced seats.  Do you golf.? You can go to Barefoot Landing and shop and walk around. Also, House of Blues is in Barefoot Landing. Little river is north of M B on Highway 17. I would eat at Chianti South Italian 843 249 7888. Also, Parsons Table 843 249 3702.Call for a table. In M B try Greg Normans place at Barefoot Landing. Also in M B is Rossis Italian and if you like steak, Thoughbreds on route 17 above the airport. The temp today in MB was 75. Tonight it will be in the low 30's and windy. A cold front came in.As we say down here "Y'ALL COME BACK'"


----------



## disneydor (Dec 4, 2007)

I also think that Rossi's is very good if you want Italian.  Try the fried lobster,delicious.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the updated information. I think we'll take the unit at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort.  It was rated better in the reviews.


----------



## Moosie (Dec 4, 2007)

PC,

A really good Italian you may want to check out:

http://www.villaromanamyrtlebeach.com/
Great place.


Also somewhat near your staying if you like casual/burgers:
http://www.fiveguys.com/menu.html
didn't make it here as we were staying in North  Myrtle Beach a couple of weeks ago, I had read somewhere they were opening there, but when I called they were doing so the Wednesday after we came home!

Have a good time when you are there. We'll try and keep the snow here!:rofl:


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the additional info. My SIL took us to FiveGuys outside of DC in Virginia. They always raved about it.

Greg Norman Grill is someplace I wanted to try. We love Italian, Steak and Seafood. Fried Lobster,sounds yummy.


Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## DG001 (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if golf courses are still open in MB during Dec/Jan?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2007)

DG001 said:


> Does anyone know if golf courses are still open in MB during Dec/Jan?



Yes!  Golf courses are open in Jan and February.


----------

